# Unterform Neuer Datensatz sperren



## dignsag (12. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

ich bin mal wieder bei Access. Habe ein Formular mit einem eingebundenen Unterformular. Dieses Unterformular zeigt meine Tabelle XYZ. Kann ich irgendwie in den Eigenschaften des Unterformulars, oder per Code "abstellen" das der User neue Datensätze über die Zeile mit dem * anfügen kann?

Gruß Dignsag


----------



## Nirraven (12. Mai 2006)

Ja, kannst du:

Formulareigenschaften-> Daten-> Anfügen zulassen = nein


----------



## dignsag (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Leider gibt es den Punkt bei mir nicht unter "Daten". Evtl weil ich erst zur Laufzeit die Quelltabelle zuweise!
Hast du die Eigenschaft auch als VBA Eigenschaft parat?

Gruß

Dignsag


----------



## Nirraven (15. Mai 2006)

Die Eigenschaft ist .AllowAdditions

Und unter Daten sieht das so aus


----------



## dignsag (15. Mai 2006)

Ja ich verstehe.
Das Problem ist, du machst das mit der Form direkt. Aber ich brauche sowas für ein "Unterformular" da gibt es ein Steuerelement. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das es sowas net gibt.

Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe

Gruß

Dignsag


----------



## Nirraven (15. Mai 2006)

Jetzt wäre gut zu wissen was du dem Steuerelement zuweist.

Formular, Abfrage, SQL?


----------



## dignsag (15. Mai 2006)

dignsag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Dieses Unterformular zeigt meine Tabelle XYZ ...



Jo, wie gesagt, eine Tabelle.


----------



## Nirraven (15. Mai 2006)

Dann seh ich dein Problem nicht.

Edit:
Ah, Tabelle direkt verknüpft, moment, ich such ma


----------

